# Ote Liver Shunt UPDATE



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Ote went to the Veterinary Specialty Center of Delaware on Thursday and had an ultrasound done. The tech said that she was not able to identify a shunt, which means the shunt is either very small, micro shunts, or there is another liver issue altogether. She seemed to be more concerned that her kidneys are "odd shaped," but so far there have been no signs of kidney issues - just liver. The vet that we talked to at the Vet Specialty Center said that if she was Ote's main vet, she would do surgery for a spay right away and get a liver & kidney biopsy at that time. However, Ote's main vet said that she absolutely will not operate until Ote's liver condition is stable, otherwise she will not react well to being under for surgery. She wants us to do blood work again within two weeks, keep Ote on the Enulose & Vitamin K, and then do blood work again in 3-4 months and see how she's doing. At this point, spaying Ote is not high on the priority list since she has already had her first heat & being put under for surgery would most likely not have a good outcome. A big thanks to Red Lion Veterinary Hospital for the help of your great vets throughout the past few months!

No real answers yet, but glad that there is no BIG shunt. Please send prayers & positive vibes for my baby girl. 

P.S.
After about a week and a half with the Enulose (just like Lactulose) and Vitamin K, Ote is eating a lot more & is being very playful...even more than usual! I can tell she is feeling a lot better.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm glad she is feeling better and I hope you get answers soon. I know how worries you must be. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Aly, I sure will be remembering Ote. I am thankful there is no big liver shunt, and I am thankful she has perked up. I will pray for answers for you.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for thoughts & prayers. Still anxious to find out what's really going on with her liver!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I join the others in hoping for the very best news possible for your girl!

Really applaud you for following your instinct and being so diligent about following up on her care.


----------

